# Small loft ideas.



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

I am hopeing Wayne can offer some feed back with drawing on this one. Below is a pic of my brother in laws courtyard. He wants to keep between 2 and 4 homers. He does not want to breed or race. He wants to send messages back and forth. My question is does anyone have and loft plans to fit his small area?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

this is a bit big..but I like the design.. could make it smaller..?

http://www.portablelivestockshelters.com/i/Poultry/tn_Layer_Style_Free_Range_Housing_6x12.jpg


this one may work...
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y284/RickHall/FH000010_edited.jpg


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Thats cool Spirit, he could scale it down a lil.


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

Pip... my first loft was 4x4x4 when I thought I only wanted a few birds, I have pics in my album...it worked well


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

this is a chicken coop...sometimes you and alter it for pigeons... like the perches inside ..and make the aviary a bit smaller..
http://greenterrafirma.com/images/chicken-coop1.jpg


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Ill check it out!


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Sportwings, I really like the first lost shown. It is very pretty and functional.


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Its possible. But you have to make sure the neigbhors wont complain. Thats where the pigeons will be landing to get back to the court yard.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I would make sure he can keep birds there without the other tenants complaining before moving forward. Might save him from headache down the line.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes he is good to go!!


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

Pip Logan said:


> I am hopeing Wayne can offer some feed back with drawing on this one. Below is a pic of my brother in laws courtyard. He wants to keep between 2 and 4 homers. He does not want to breed or race. He wants to send messages back and forth. My question is does anyone have and loft plans to fit his small area?


Whats wrong with the postal service where you live?It is far from gauranteed any message will get through with a pigeon.But interesting all the same.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow, I have close neighbors but not that close


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

You need something like this. Just make the back higher.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

jeff houghton said:


> Whats wrong with the postal service where you live?It is far from gauranteed any message will get through with a pigeon.But interesting all the same.


This way when there is ancharcy we can still communicate


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> You need something like this. Just make the back higher.


Thanks shadey


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Pip, Get a radio! You know the is just for fun and sending messages is just a goofie reason for your brother-in-law to join us all and get birds. We are looking at helping a school in the mountains set up a palamar so we can send messages back and forth. But is all about having fun with the birds and the kids for us. Good luck with this one.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

GEMcC5150 said:


> Pip, Get a radio! You know the is just for fun and sending messages is just a goofie reason for your brother-in-law to join us all and get birds. We are looking at helping a school in the mountains set up a palamar so we can send messages back and forth. But is all about having fun with the birds and the kids for us. Good luck with this one.


He read a link I sent him about pigeons being used during the world wars and that's what hooked him


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Tell him the army uses radios to and they only cost $25.00 LOL I looking forwars to seeing the kid faces when we get to toss birds at that school. It's only about 35 miles from here but it is over 1 1/2 hour drive. You got to love the dirt mountian roads of Baja. They have no phone service, no internet, and all elect power is solar. You might be right maybe bird is a better way.


----------



## kcmodena (Feb 17, 2011)

atvracinjason said:


> Pip... my first loft was 4x4x4 when I thought I only wanted a few birds, I have pics in my album...it worked well


my first 'loft' was 4' x 8' floor and 4 foot high in the front. Up off the ground on legs so the floor was hip high, and backed against my house. the center had wire floor and nest boxes on each side. the roosting area was straight ahead - across the back. I could open the front or let them land on a landing board and dive in.


----------



## czarkos (Feb 4, 2010)

You can usually go to a website that sells gun-dog supplies and they will also have plans for a small loft.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

czarkos said:


> You can usually go to a website that sells gun-dog supplies and they will also have plans for a small loft.


Thansk do you have any links? I am not familiar with that world


----------



## shadowoak (Mar 19, 2011)

*loft design*

hi , i saw your question go to scotts gun dog supply look under ( pigeon supplies)or 
amazon.com ( also a better price ) at amazon search pigeon loft design . 
they sell plans for a small loft . it may be bigger then you want but it would be easy to shrink it down . the plans are cheap and easy to follow . im just back into to pigeons as a hobby too . im getting hommers looking to race a little . hope this helps see ya paul


----------

